# Lassie Dog Food



## scintillady (Dec 13, 2007)

Recently I was stuck overnight in a motel unexpectedly because of a storm and had to buy dog food in a grocery store as a last resort. I looked at the ingredients on all the bags and the best one I could come up with was the "Lassie", Natural Way brand lamb and rice. It had Lamb meal, ground rice, rice flour, rice bran, poultry fat, flaxseed, canola oil, natural flavors, dried egg product, and dried beet pulp,in that order, followed by lots of vitamins and minerals. The only thing I could see in the ingredients that I questioned was beet pulp. I have fed Newman's organic before, but they were out of it, and even that contains soy. What do you experts think of this brand? Ruby seemed to like it and it caused no problems, so I mixed the rest of it in with her regular EVO low fat kibble until it was gone. I was thinking of maybe getting some more to extend the more expensive brand, mixing in about 1/3 Lassie to 2/3 EVO, since Ruby eats a LOT!


----------



## BostonBull (Dec 9, 2007)

If lamb MEAL was the closest that food got to a meat product I would stay away. Also the chicken fat (any animal fat) is not desirable in any dog food.

Not bad in a pinch.

This is my opinion and I am sure there will be arguments..................


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Lamb meal is not a bad ingredient at all (I think you are thinking by-products). Meal is just the meat with the moisture removed. Actually the MEAL form of meat is preferred over just the named meat (Chicken Meal vs Chicken for example). Meal and by-products are often confused, but are very different!

The food isnt horrible, but there is alot of grain in it (the first ingredient would be rice if you combined all the forms of rice (ground, flour and bran)). There are better foods out there thats for sure, but that one wasnt bad in a pinch!


----------



## UrbanBeagles (Aug 13, 2007)

I used that brand for a short time about 18 months ago. Overall, I was pleased. Stools were as firm as I'd ever seen on any kibble, coats were glossy. Used it for an in whelp bitch and she delivered those pups SO easily!!! They just popped right out, and diet has a great impact on difficulty of labor (all about the calcium levels being exactly where they need to be). The only thing was that one of my dogs became an itchy mess on it  Which was a real shame because the others did so well. But if they still sold the large bags at Path Mark, I'd very likely try it again!



BostonBull said:


> If lamb MEAL was the closest that food got to a meat product I would stay away. Also the chicken fat (any animal fat) is not desirable in any dog food.
> 
> Not bad in a pinch.
> 
> This is my opinion and I am sure there will be arguments..................


 Not arguing, but why in the world would one not want animal based fats in the diet????? Fat is a necessary nutrient, and as far as I know, almost every food on the market today, holistic or not, contains fat in addition to the meat or meat meal. Dogs need fat to live, and I wouldn't feed a diet that used fat from, say, canola oil, instead of using the more bioavailable, appropriate fat from chicken or another type of animal. When I feed my dogs raw, I don;t remove the fat off the chicken to replace it with olive oil, lol.


----------

